# Windows cannot find exe file, Missing MVTrans.DLL...



## Praefecto (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey, everyone,
Was trying to find a problem like that all over the forum but did not accomplish anything... Anyway, I'd be grateful if someone could help me out with my problem.

So, I've had an antivirus scan run: 24 hours of scanning, got 18 viruses and disinfected all of them... It's all good, however I have reasons to believe that it led straight to my current problem: windows ME doesn't want to launch any of the exe files and gives me error message like windows can't find the "path to the exe file", "can't access the specified device... you may not have the appropriate permission to access this item" and "missing MDTrans.DLL file". It gives the 1st message right away from the startup because I have some programs launching automatically then. The funny thing is I can run my Explorer and my windows 2000 prof is fine too. I've launched the disc scan from WIN2000 but it did not help. Wanted to reinstal WIN ME but don't know how because can't launch DOS and already forgot even how to operate it. I'm basically just a user with no big technical background on me, so please take that in consideration. Please, help, and thanks in advance.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Insert your me cd in the drive . Then go to start/run and type sfc. this will bring up system file checker. Do a scan for missing or corrupted files.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Did you run the virus Removal Tool for specified virus? Most times, just disinfecting with your anti-virus is not enough these days. Removal Tools are available at http://www.sarc/com

MDTrans sounds like BadTrans to me. a nasty virus that may have left elements on your HDD.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Also, if you can't execute any exe file, use this utility fix.

ExeFix08 http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html For Win9x


----------



## Praefecto (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys... I'll try all of the above and let you knwo if it works.


----------



## Praefecto (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, thank you so much for that DOS toy... it worked. As for the first advice to run "sfc" - it did not. I'm running antivirus again and it seems that there is still a couple of them left, I just hope I will be able to get rid of them for good this time with those removal tools. Thank you all.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Good Luck :up:

BTW, M$ has a good thing going with SFC in Win 98. It was so good that they left it out of Win ME....go figure.


----------

